
What makes a mathematician tick? (Explaining BSD to computer scientists) [pdf] - williamstein
http://wwwf.imperial.ac.uk/~buzzard/one_off_lectures/itp.pdf
======
williamstein
The author's description: "I just tried to explain to a room full of computer
scientists what the Birch and Swinnerton-Dyer conjecture looks like from a
formalist's perspective!"

